# Strange power issue on my Eagle FF.



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an Eagle FishMark 480 that I have owned for a few years now and I moved it over this year to my new (to me) boat. Everything seems to be running just fine with it but I noticed the other evening that when I power off the unit it seems to still have a small draw on it because the screen is dimly lit. I would not have been able to notice it in good light but I happened to see it near dusk when I was covering the boat. When I hit the power it still comes up normal but when powering off it goes back to the dimly lit screen. I disconnected my battery to ensure that I was not draining the power while witting in the driveway. Any ideas what this could be? I can't think of anything on the install that would affect that. I was thinking perhaps it is a defect in the unit itself?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am guessing that since nobody has replied to this that it means this is a rather unusual problem? Maybe I will contact the manufacturer next week.


----------

